# How do you get Decals to stick to vinyl/rubber tires?



## rtbeuke

As I just obtained a 67 Vette that has red stripping decals for the tires and I've been searching the threads for a couple of hours now but just can't seem to find any posts for a fool proof way to apply the decals to the vinyl/rubber tires in a permanent way.

Any suggestions?

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## superduty455

I apply the decal normally. By that I mean as you would on your body. Micro Sol or Micro set (I can't ever remember which), or Solvaset by Walthers. After it has completely dried(I usually throw them in the dehydrator) then I get some dull-cote out and spray them a few times, real light at first and maybe a few wetter coats after. It's worked for me for a long time now.









Little blurry:









Chris


----------



## fire91bird

I just finished Revell's '62 Corvette and had great results with the whitewall decals by applying Future on the sidewalls and then applying decal set and dull-coat as mentioned above. You may want to consider inserting the wheels and masking them prior to the dullcoat. The '62 had hubs that required quite a bit of manipulation to get them in the tires and I'm sure the dull-coat would have been marred had it been applied prior to the wheels.


----------



## rtbeuke

Thanks for the suggestions guys, they are greatly appreciated! 

I have some spare tires and decals I'll try them on.


----------

